
Sketch app files are available to work with online in Pics.io - mriya
https://blog.pics.io/sketch-pics-io-making-it-possible-b57c3136ad00
======
mriya
Sketchapp files now available to view, comment, visual mark and edit online.
Here at Pics.io we have meet challenge - how to simplify designers workflow,
especially with .sketch files. Now designer can easily work with clients
inside Pics.io even with .sketch files. Feel free to ask any questions.
Cheers!

